# Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?



## silex (6. April 2019)

*Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Hallo,

nach der Kaufempfehlung von PCGH habe ich mir die Komponenten für Gaming Pc geholt.

Asrock B450M Pro4 ( aktuellste Bios)
G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38   (F4-3000C16D-16GISB) 

1. Problem:
egal welche Steckplatz Kombination - kein Dual Channel möglich

2. Problem:
Ram geht nicht über 2733Mhz


ich habe wirklich alle Steckmöglichkeiten getestet und mir eine Tabelle gemacht.
Nur auf A1 & A2 gesteckt, bekomm ich den Ram über 2133Mhz. Mit und ohne Xmp läuft er auf 2733 Mhz, aber nicht im Dual Channel.
Laut Hersteller sollten die Rams aber auf A2 und B2 für Dual Channel, dort geht  leider auch nicht mehr als 2133Mhz.
Im Bios steht mit A2 & B2 Single Channel aber CPU-Z sagt Dual Channel. 


Hat wer eine Idee?




*G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-16GISB)*


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

1. Problem : A2 und B2 scheint doch Dual Channel zu klappen wenn cpuz das sagt, würde auch Sinn machen das Dual Channel funktioniert wenn du Channel A und Channel B benutzt, sind ja 2.

2. Problem : 

Ram einbauen, alles auf Standard lassen, dann ins Bios, xmp Profil laden. Falls das nicht funktioniert nach dem laden vom xmp Profil den ram Takt,  und nur den Takt, manuell etwas reduzieren und nochmal probieren, wiederholen bis es stabil läuft. Die 3000mhz sind oc und es gibt keine Garantie das du mit deiner cpu 3000mhz schaffst.

Falls das alles nicht klappt Bios reset und die timings, Frequenzen und Spannungen von ram manuell einstellen, damit probieren.

Sobald du eine stabile Frequenz gefunden hast und gerne höher möchtest kannst du versuchen die soc Voltage zu variieren und schauen ob dadurch 3000mhz möglich sind.


----------



## belle (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Welche CPU benutzt du zusammen mit dem Board?
Auf dem G.Skill Aegis wird oft DRAM-Speicher von SK Hynix verbaut, der meist single ranked daher kommt und nicht ganz gut mit Ryzen harmoniert. DDR4-2800 sollten aber drin sein, spätestens mit manuell eingestellten Timings.

Es ist möglich, dass dir das BIOS an dieser Stelle anzeigt, dass der RAM single ranked ist, d.h. er hat nur auf einer Seite pro RAM-Riegel Speicherbausteine. Das hat nichts mit dual channel Modus zu tun.
Die Nutzung der Slots A2 und B2 ist korrekt.
Im Prinzip hat Dudelll recht, da du aber einzig das Laden des XMP-Profils schon probiert hast, würde ich folgend weiter vorgehen:
Ich empfehle dir ein BIOS-Reset durchzuführen, danach das XMP-Profil zu laden und einige Timings manuell einzustellen. Neben der DRAM-Spannung und der Timings 16-18-18-18-38 (der eine Wert "18" ist oft zweimal vorhanden, einmal für load, einmal für store) würde ich an deiner Stelle den Wert für tRC auf 56 setzen (18+38), 1T command rate und erstmal DDR4-2800. Sollte das nicht funktionieren, kannst du noch gear down mode auf "1" setzen bzw. aktivieren.


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*



belle schrieb:


> Welche CPU benutzt du zusammen mit dem Board?
> Auf dem G.Skill Aegis wird oft DRAM-Speicher von SK Hynix verbaut, der meist single ranked daher kommt und nicht ganz gut mit Ryzen harmoniert. DDR4-2800 sollten aber drin sein, spätestens mit manuell eingestellten Timings.
> 
> Es ist möglich, dass dir das BIOS an dieser Stelle anzeigt, dass der RAM single ranked ist, d.h. er hat nur auf einer Seite pro RAM-Riegel Speicherbausteine. Das hat nichts mit dual channel Modus zu tun.
> ...



Single ranked sollte eigentlich besser mit höheren Frequenzen funktionieren als Dual Rank.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

@Dudelll alles schon versucht, der Ram läuft in A2 + B2 mit und ohne xmp nur auf 2133Mhz. Auch ein Bios Reset hat nichts gebracht.

CPU ist AMD Ryzen 5 2600


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*



silex schrieb:


> @Dudelll alles schon versucht, der Ram läuft in A2 + B2 mit und ohne xmp nur auf 2133Mhz. Auch ein Bios Reset hat nichts gebracht.



Dann Bios reset und alles manuell eintragen, die xmp profile machen manchmal Quatsch bei amd.

Edit: Könntest ansonsten auch im Bios mal das xmp Profil laden und Screenshots vom Bios hochladen wo er welche Werte einstellt wenn du das Profil lädst. Vllt fällt einem da was offensichtlich unsinniges auf.

Spannung vom ram ist auf 1.35v?

*Hier stand Quatsch hab nen verdreher gehabt *


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

jegliches anheben mit und ohne xmp funktioniert nicht.  Startet immer mehrmals neu und der Ram ist wieder auf 2133

Nicht sicher ob das relevant ist, aber stecke ich einen von beiden Riegeln alleine in den A2 Slot, läuft er mit xmp bei 3000


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Laufen beide rams mit 3000 wenn sie allein drin sind? Kann auch einfach mal sein das einer der rams nen defekt hat.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

ja laufen beide einzeln mit 3000


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Hm zumindest mit 2667 sollten sie auch zusammen laufen, das sind zumindest die spec von ryzen. 

Versuch nochmal Spannung und timings manuell einzustellen und den Takt auf 2667.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Was für Werte soll ich den genau eintragen?


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

An die Timings und Spannung komm ich nur wenn ich xmp aktiviere und wie gesagt geht da nichts höher wie 2133. Von Timing und Spannungswerten habe ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Die timings und die Frequenz solltest du eigentlich auch ohne xmp ändern können.

Die vram Spannung einfach auf 1.35v setzen, die Frequenz wie gesagt auf 2667 erstmal zum testen und die timings stehen auf der Verpackung vom ram drauf.

Sollte eigentlich auch in Handbuch stehen, gibt aber bestimmt auch auf yt oder anderswo Anleitungen wie das bei dem Bios genau geht. Die Einstellungen sind evtl. irgendwo unter den Advanced Einstellungen versteckt.

Falls ich morgen Zeit hab kann ich sonst auch noch mal schauen ob ich ne bebilderte Anleitung finde.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Selbst mit eingegeben Werten geht nichts über 2133


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Was für Optionen gibt es unter dem Punkt "load xmp settings" der momentan bei dir auf Auto steht ?


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Es gibt nur "Auto" oder "Xmp Profil 1"


----------



## Dudelll (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Hm Versuch nochmal die freq. Auf 2933 zu stellen anstatt 3000, zumindest bei reddit grad nen Thread gefunden wo das das Problem behoben hat das er auf 2133 fest hängt. Kenn mich leider persönlich mit dem asrock Bios nicht aus, vllt ist das auch nur ne eigenheit von dem Bios das man irgendwo noch irgendwas anderes machen muss.

Vllt hat ja noch wer hier ein asrock board und weiß mehr dazu.


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Stell nen Takt ein, der sich durch 133 teilen lässt


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

ich habe alle Taktraten, mit und ohne xml versucht, alles was über 2133 ist funktioniert nicht.

Scheint da wohl alles nix zu helfen außer neuen Ram kaufen oder so lassen.
Also sollte ich mir zwingend neuen Ram holen um die 2933 zu nutzen oder kann ich mich mit 2133 zufrieden geben?


----------



## drstoecker (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*



belle schrieb:


> Welche CPU benutzt du zusammen mit dem Board?
> Auf dem G.Skill Aegis wird oft DRAM-Speicher von SK Hynix verbaut, der meist single ranked daher kommt und nicht ganz gut mit Ryzen harmoniert. DDR4-2800 sollten aber drin sein, spätestens mit manuell eingestellten Timings.
> 
> Es ist möglich, dass dir das BIOS an dieser Stelle anzeigt, dass der RAM single ranked ist, d.h. er hat nur auf einer Seite pro RAM-Riegel Speicherbausteine. Das hat nichts mit dual channel Modus zu tun.
> ...


Single Rank steht für die Anbindung der Chips, nicht dafür wie die Belegung ist. Singlerank gibts auch mit beidseitiger Bestückung.


silex schrieb:


> Selbst mit eingegeben Werten geht nichts über 2133


Bios aktuell? Mach mal ein cmos reset, lade mal Danach das xmp Profil und Speicher es mit f10. Dach erfolgt ein Neustart und lade uns ein Screenshot hoch wo wir erkennen wie die ram Settings sind. Ram bitte in Slot 2+4 installieren, a2+b2.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Bios ist aktuell.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Stell ich nach dem cmos reset auf xmp profil und speichere mit f10, startet er 3 x neu und zeigt dann das auf den bildern an.  In Cpuz und im Bios wird der Ram mit 2133 angezeigt.

Verrät mir wer wir man posts löscht, irgendwie aktualisiert mein browser nicht und ich poste immer 2 x


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Stell erstmal nur den Takt manuell ein und die Timings auf AUTO


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

alles schon versucht, bringt leider nichts

Der Ram scheint mit dem Board bei vielen zu laufen und bei einigen aber auch nicht, was ich so gelesen habe. Einzige Lösung Ram tauschen.


----------



## silex (6. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Bei anderen Leuten in den Videos steht im Startscreen vom Bios aber immer Dual-Channel Memory Mode" bei mir steht "Single" aber in CPU-Z steht Dual. Was hab ich den jetzt tatsächlich?

Unter System steht auch nur 7,26GB von 16Gb verfügbar, trotz msconfig - maximaler ram = 0. 
Dazu kommt noch das der Rechner nicht startet wenn einer oder 2 Speicher Module in der B Bank des Mainbaords verbaut sind. Könnte gut sein das das Mainbaord einen defekt hat oder die CPU sogar.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Immer dieses leidige Thema mit AMD vs. Ram.

Kauf dir Arbeitsspeicher laut der Kompatibilitätsliste des Herstellers von deinem Board, denn diese Speicher wurden auf diesem Mainboard getestet. Natürlich können auch andere Speicher laufen die nicht mit drauf stehen, aber dann hat man ggf. die Probleme die du jetzt hast.


----------



## silex (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

2 Stunden Memmtest ergab keine Fehler, ich denke eher das das MB einen Schuss hat, bei meinem alten Asrock genau das gleiche mit den Rambänken gewesen.


----------



## belle (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Single Rank steht für die Anbindung der Chips, nicht dafür wie die Belegung ist. Singlerank gibts auch mit beidseitiger Bestückung.


Das stimmt, da war ich etwas ungenau. Mir sind keine beidseitig bestückten RAM-Riegel bekannt, die nicht dual ranked wären, aber bei den einseitig bestückten RAM-Riegeln ist das etwas komplizierter.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Die meisten G.Skill Aegis, die ich zu sehen bekam und verbaute, hatten single ranked Aufbau mit Hynix Speicherchips. Die liefen mindestens mit DDR4-2800, die meisten davon allerdings in Asrock X370 Killer Mainboards.

*@ Silex
*Ich würde A2 & B2 weiter nutzen, XMP Profil 1 aktivieren und danach manuell den Takt erstmal auf 2800 setzen. Wenn das geht, kannst du später immer noch 2933 probieren.
Ein manuelles Einstellen der Timings wird wohl notwendig sein.
Probiere bitte folgende, von oben nach unten:
16-18-18-18-39, weiter unten dann Fail Count 2 und 57-7-7-30. Den Rest lässt du wie auf den Bildern auf "Auto". Ganz unten ist wahrscheinlich die Option "gear down mode", welche du aktivierst und "command rate" auf "auto" belässt.

Wenn dein Board von 2x 8 GB nur 1x 8 GB erkennt, ist wohl tatsächlich entweder ein RAM defekt oder das Board. Hattest du in deinen Tests mit verschiedenen RAM-Slots je 16 GB RAM zur Verfügung?


----------



## silex (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

1.  Mit 2 x 8gb Riegel, geht der Takt nicht über 2133 egal welche Timings und xmp aktiv oder nicht.

2. Nur wenn einer der beiden Rams in A2 gesteckt ist und somit nur 8gb verbaut sind, kann ich auf 3000 stellen
a. Belege ich A1+A2, sagt cpu-z single channel, aber ich kann beide auf 2733 stellen

3. Die 2. Ram Bank "B" scheint defekt zu sein, da der Rechner nur Blackscreen hat, wenn ich einen Riegel in B1 oder B2 stecke oder wenn ich beide Riegel in B1+B2 stecke und booten will.

4. Teste ich den Ram einzeln, werden immer 8GB erkannt, in A1 oder A2, deswegen denke ich das der Ram in Ordnung ist.

5. Steck ich beide ein, sind 8gb für Hardware schon im Bios reserviert und unter Win System wird das auch angezeigt.

6. Mainboard noch mal demontiert. CPU hat keine verbogenen Pins, aber Problem besteht weiterhin. Nur 8Gb verwendbar und jegliches erhöhen des Taktes geht nicht.

Vermute das MB erkennt 2 Rams, kann aber nur einen auslesen. Sprich CPU oder Speichercontroller defekt. Da ich noch Garantie habe, werde ich das MB zurück schicken.


----------



## belle (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Ja, das Mainboard scheint leider defekt zu sein, zumindest RAM-Kanal B.


----------



## silex (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Das gleiche MB und mal testweise anderen Ram bestellt jetzt. Nach meinen ganzen Nachforschungen im Netz sollte es aber definitiv am MB liegen.


----------



## silex (7. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal!


----------



## silex (9. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

MB getauscht läuft mit 3000 im Dualchannel (was nun auch im Bios steht)


----------



## Dudelll (9. April 2019)

*AW: Asrock B450M Pro 4 & G.Skill Aegis kein Dual Channel möglich?*

Top, und danke für die Rückmeldung das es ein mobo prob. war.


----------

